# FAO LilD - Pizza



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Heres a good simple recipe for the base.










Being the most carb heavy bit of the whole thing, I thought it was best to get its values.

The technique is in the mixing/kneading of the dough, get on youtube, lots of good instructional videos there - but you dont need to go so far as throwing it in the air lol.

I have lost the recipe for sauce I used, but it is basically a tin of chopped tomotoes, finely cut onion, tomato puree, a little salt and sugar and loads of orgeno. Oh and garlic. Calorie wise not much in it really - its essentially the same as the meatball sauce. You wont use all of this on one pizza.

The toppings - well sky is the limit. You can go sparingly on the low fat cheese, add loads of chicken, ham, sliced sausage - mushrooms, onions - whatever you fancy - main thing is YOU decide, and no additives or other sh1te - you know exactly what is going in, so you ahve ultimate control over the macros.

I always hit it with 50-50 mozzarella (full fat) and nice cheddar.

Taste FAR better than anything you buy in a box, and you can tweak it to suit your dietary requirements.

Oh, get yourself a pizza tin, I got one out of a pound shop (for a pound, obviously) - 16" tin with the holes in the bottom to help the underside of the base crisp up nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

You sexy bastard!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

RS you tunk you could make that with oat flour instead of normal flour and splenda instead of sugar.

this would make it even healthier i reckon. i used some of ure stuff for a tomato sauce last night and was nice but no sugar i just added some lea in perrins no onion and some rosemarry. was quite tasty


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Or.....wait eat sh1tty turkey and rice then wait till cheat day.....DOMINOS!!!!!!

Nah good stuff mate, will save that for a rainy day


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> RS you tunk you could make that with oat flour instead of normal flour and splenda instead of sugar.
> 
> this would make it even healthier i reckon. i used some of ure stuff for a tomato sauce last night and was nice but no sugar i just added some lea in perrins no onion and some rosemarry. was quite tasty


I hear you but this health thing is over rated.

See I used to think white bread was a killer, if I hadnt had it in a while, then had some, my face would literally swell up - blinding headaches, eyes feeling too big for my head etc. I never noticed it before because I had never cut white bread before I dieted for shows.

So, liek everyone else, I presumed it was the evil white flour.

Then I started making my own white bread (and eventually the pizza base above).

Did I have the same bad reactions?

Did I ****.

Its the additives and the cheap sh1te the bread manufacturers use, trust me, real world difference between using oat flour and plain white flour = next to nothing - and I want my pizza base to taste like pizza base; if I want oat cakes, I'll make oat cakes :lol:

No onion? Are you some kind of queer boy?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

and ps - splenda might give sweetness - but it doesnt give the same cooking properties as sugar - and when THE WHOLE BASE has just 5ml of sugar (1 teaspoon) it is paranoia in the extreme to try and eliminate this.

Also, the whole reason the sugar is there is to feed the yeast, you WONT get that nice fluffy base without it. Most if not all will get used up by the yeast and broken down... I counted it only through being completely sad :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Or.....wait eat sh1tty turkey and rice then wait till cheat day.....DOMINOS!!!!!!
> 
> Nah good stuff mate, will save that for a rainy day


Dominoes aint got a patch on homemade, and without all the artificial sh1te and the right toppings, PROPER pizza could actually be condusive to your BB goals... dieting or not


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha good stuff. i am not keen on onion at all mate does nothing for me.

I have even tried making my own bread mate and it still makes me bad and bloated but think i have a slight gluten intolerance which is why i try to change to oats when possible.

i didnt no about the sugar feeding the yeast good stuff reps.


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheers for the recipe RS , and no bother about the reps just thought it'd be the easiest way to grab your attention for the recipe.

I'l be trying this badboy out saturday night for sure :thumb:

and just a lil lol , with the carbs per portion , Im so going to just eat all of it myself


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lil D said:


> and just a lil lol , with the carbs per portion , Im so going to just eat all of it myself


Damn straight :lol:

A note on oat flour - it isnt usually just oats, but a mix of a percentage of oats and plain flour to retain cooking characteristics.

Hilly - hear you on the gluten, I thought for the longest time it was the gluten messing with me, but once I made my own stuff I realised that in my case it wasnt.

Think how long a supermarket loaf lasts... bread just isnt meant to last more than a day or two max... what are they putting in it, especially in these cheap 7 day loaves...

Also, oats have gluten in them too, as do many many other foods - if you tolerate these well, chances are gluten is not your culprit.

When you made your own bread - did you use sugar or sub splenda? Could be why you didnt tolerate it well - the yeast wouldnt give two hoots about the splenda, so the dough may not have formed properly...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im sure i used sugar at the time pal, but this is why i make my own desserts now instead of buying them usually.


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I hear you but this health thing is over rated.
> 
> See I used to think white bread was a killer, if I hadnt had it in a while, then had some, my face would literally swell up - blinding headaches, eyes feeling too big for my head etc. I never noticed it before because I had never cut white bread before I dieted for shows.
> 
> ...


Gotta agree with this, all the salt they add to preserve the bread is immense. The cheaper loafs have about 2g per 100g.

I found this out the hard way, am dieting for a show right now and carb'd up last week....usually just use rice/raisans/banana/sugars. This time I had alot of bread....I swelled up in no time and looked like Mr Blobby for atleast a couple days. Broke my heart lol

I would try using half brown/half white flour just to get some fibre but I agree white flour isnt all that bad

Does this base recipe come out nice then? I may try it after my show


----------

